# B & R Bands



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Some of these look really nice. Anyone have any? I have a few in my cart but haven't checked out yet. Do they ever do sales or release coupon codes?

Thanks.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

i have a couple of their alligator offerings. They seem well made and i have no complaints


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a few as well. Nicely made, good quality materials and decent prices. 

I have been satisfied with all of mine so far.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Also have some. Here is one. Nice straps.


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Are they know to have sales or discount codes?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

B and R website has a clearance section and they do a Black Friday sale most years.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

I have a few of their natos that wear well - I also picked up a leather nato from them, that ultimately didn't work for me, (the style vs. the brand - prefer 2 piece for leather), but was gorgeous.


----------



## Vincent_Diesel (9 mo ago)

These cats ship quick?

I had asked a fellow member about a particular strap and thinking of pulling the trigger soon.


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## gogeo (Dec 17, 2015)

I just got one on the mail…looks great but thin and kinda flimsy.


----------

